# 2.7T Engine - How Many HP's It Can Handle???????



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

I am planning to buy an S4(B5) and start messing with the turbo's








Planning to buy probably like Garrett GT28-35RS Series and run some custom software plus injectors, exhaust etc. and my question is:
How Many Horsepower can the stock block handle??
This is not going to be my everyday car, i'm gonna take it out maybe three times a week tops







...... its gonna run a lot of HP, and i am planning to go over 600HP on race fuel








Any input would be greatly appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLYGTI216 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: 2.7T Engine - How Many HP's It Can Handle??????? (VGTI20V)*

I was told close to 500 by an audi rep. Not sure if he was speaking off profession or just talking the product up!


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

..he was probably talking the product up!!!!!! i think that it can handle well over 500, since i know some people that run close to 400hp on stock 1.8T blocks!!!


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

its deff way over 500 probably because of the forged internals. but if u got like 10 15 grand sitting around for this im sure the motor isnt a problem for u if it blows up. Youll just build it up. k04's make plenty of power i think to go fast enough little over 400whp is alot for a awd car. 500 is crazy fast. im talking street use.


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks for the info, i know that Ko4's run plenty of power, but I was thinking about Garret GT series and some custom software. I drove a TT with over 300hp and it was crazy for AWD car. But I think that since S4 is heavier, i should run more power, so like 500 would be good with some custome software, where i can switch programs (like PSI) as i drive!!


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (chaos2984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaos2984* »_its deff way over 500 probably because of the forged internals. but if u got like 10 15 grand sitting around for this im sure the motor isnt a problem for u if it blows up. Youll just build it up. k04's make plenty of power i think to go fast enough little over 400whp is alot for a awd car. 500 is crazy fast. im talking street use.

....internals usually fail because of inadequate fueling and timing. If you spend enough time with software and logs you'll be able to run 500hp safely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T Engine - How Many HP's It Can Handle??????? (VGTI20V)*

check my sig


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

who did the custom tune on Motronic??


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

**** i rode in a ko4 s4 and its fast as ****. Its faster than my friends 1.8t with 315whp he has the gt35rs on there. but s4's with ko4s on them run into the 11's in the 1/4 mile. thats moving. They trap around 130


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

...thats not bad, but i plan to pt in something bigger than ko4, probably two gt28rs's!!!!


----------



## vwtech121 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Engine - How Many HP's It Can Handle??????? (VGTI20V)*

stock engines will take 400 to 480hp
there is companys in Germany that is pumping 580hp out of the enging but it has major internal engine work.
the RS4 stock 2.7T has 380hp


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T Engine - How Many HP's It Can Handle??????? (vwtech121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech121* »_the RS4 stock 2.7T has 380hp









The RS4 2.7TT is a whole different ballgame dude...it can run up to 600 HP safely,just using your common sense...
But prepare to have $$ lying around for the upgrade....


_Modified by VRSIX- at 9:04 PM 8-1-2006_


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.7T Engine - How Many HP's It Can Handle??????? (VRSIX-)*

engines are the same in RS4 and S4's - just different turbos???
AM I RIGHT???


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

VRSIX - u have any pics of your hottness????


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T Engine - How Many HP's It Can Handle??????? (VGTI20V)*

The engines are much more different than you think,the RS4 engine was completely redesigned by Cosworth Technology in England.
From the head i remember that the heads,turbo's,complete oil circulation in the engine,exhaust and some other parts that i can't come up with right now are different.
The RS4 engine can handle more power much easier than an S4 engine.
Like mine: I haven't even done much work to it and check my sig for the vag-com log.....
I know it's not that accurate but FWIW...It really flies,it does more than 300KM/H on the speedo. 
Probably around 310.......(on the german autobahn







)
Ofcourse I have a picture...








http://img204.imageshack.us/im...9.jpg

_Modified by VRSIX- at 1:08 PM 8-2-2006_


_Modified by VRSIX- at 1:09 PM 8-2-2006_


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

damn, i wish they had RS4's in US


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

I think for you guys it's a rather strange car to see with the wider fenders...
But i consider myself very lucky to own one....even over here there aren't that many RS4's around.
I have never seen another one on the road...
cheers


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

Of course you are lucky, i wish i would own an RS4, its a unique vehicle
Good Luck to You!


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

Hey everything is for sale








Just name the right price.....


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

so u selling the RS4????
why??


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

Aha no not really "selling" but as I said everything is for sale...for the right price....


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

i just purchased a VR6 6-speed, after it, planning to get an S4 like 01-02, i cant offer u what u want, its gonna be too low


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

Maybe.....but compared to the prices you pay in the states it would be a complete bargain....


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

i dont know, i rebuild mines


----------



## a6drive (Aug 28, 2006)

Umm they do sell RS4's in the United States. I just drove one a week ago


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

it was probably an S4


----------



## a6drive (Aug 28, 2006)

.... NO it was an RS4 not an S4. It costs $73,415 before tax. Almost right at $80,000 off the lot. call any Audi Dealership they will tell you the same. Or you can wait a week or two until I bring it home and I will show you pics. Trust me I know the difference between an S4 and a RS4 as I am already a Audi owner.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Engine - How Many HP's It Can Handle??????? (VGTI20V)*

Nope the RS4 has beefier internals to handle the extra power. It also has a different intake manifold and other goodies







. Wish I could afford one! There is two "study guides" on this site that gets into the details of each of the motors. Very cool reading material.
http://homepage.mac.com/edyjun1/S4/index.htm
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## ACBarnett (Sep 9, 2006)

just as a benchmark, how much would it cost to bring a 2.7t to 350-400 whp (in an A6) and would the internals give out before or after the 6-speed quattro drivetrain would?


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (ACBarnett)*

about 8k and ur to 350 -400awhp. The internals are fine they can hold up to 500awhp i bet since the RS4 in europe uses the same internals as the us s4 and the rs4 has 350 400 hp somewhere aroudn there stock. So internals are fine. In all the variations of the 2.7t motor are the internals are the same the intake and heads are diff from model to model. but the short bock is identical for each one.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (chaos2984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaos2984* »_ The internals are fine they can hold up to 500awhp i bet since the RS4 in europe uses the same internals as the us s4 

wrong. rs4 motors were redesigned by cosworth and are NOT the same inside. 
i have the actual volkswagen study guide on the differences between the two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
us spec s4 motor: 500 whp no problem as it sits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (a6drive)*



a6drive said:


> .... NO it was an RS4 not an S4. It costs $73,415 before tax. QUOTE]
> you're talking about the B7 RS4, which is available in the U.S. The B5 RS4, like VRSIX's, were not available. There are two in the U.S. to my knowledge. One was for sale in Seattle last year at an asking price of $110,000. I don't know what it ended up selling for, but I believe it's an east coast car now.


----------



## VRSIX- (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (rennis)*

You're probably right Rennis,I heard something like that too.


----------



## AlbGuy40 (Jun 23, 2005)

A guy in Poland has the fastest S4 in the world, and the funny thing is that it is a wagon. Go on google and just write fastest S4 in Poland. I also think that it is the fastest S4 in the world..... All he had to do is chnage the placing of the turbos, since the stock position is very hard to fit big ones.


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

check these guys out. 
http://www.autospeedperformance.com/


----------

